# Possible to remote video record on 6d with live view disabled?



## Diegel (Feb 14, 2015)

I'd like to be able to remote start/stop video recording on my 6d with live view disabled. I picked up a weye feye. It works great but seems to force the camera (and my phone) to be in live view when recording video. I'd like to conserve batteries on both my phone and camera. If this is not possible with the weye feye is it possible on the cam ranger or any other way to do it? Worst case I can keep the camera LCD on the dimmest setting but I'd still like to be able to shut off my phone to conserve the battery. The rc-6 remote is not good as I will not be near the camera to be able to tell wether or not it is recording.


----------



## Zv (Feb 14, 2015)

I haven't tried with video but for stills you just need to press the blue camera logo in the top right of your screen and it will stop Live view but still allow you to shoot remotely. 

It's also possible to start and stop video using the little RC-6 remote control btw. 

I don't know if it will be possible to use video without Live view since you need to be in Live view mode to enable video.


----------

